# david blaine



## Chelly (May 8, 2006)

drowned alive -= he's been in a bubble of water down in lincoln center for 7 days and he's coming out right now - ABC - turn this shit on - so he's goign to come out of the bubble, and then throw some really heavy chains on and pull a harry houdini and get outta the chains in 9 minutes..... freaky? you bet your ass.. anyhoo turn it on - it happens in like 5 mins


----------



## Chelly (May 8, 2006)

this is right by my damn job too - too bad i didnt go to work all week :-\ (its only an internship lol)


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 8, 2006)

he's in liver failure too.


----------



## lara (May 8, 2006)

Gross. Your skin starts to swell, crack and peel after eight hours in the water - he must look like a skinned rabbit by now.


----------



## Chelly (May 8, 2006)

mm yeha - his hands are disgusting looking - they're pure white i think - grosssss

btw he didnt do tha full 9 minz - he made it to 7:08 - quitter


----------



## mspixieears (May 9, 2006)

He's always pulling weird sh*t like this. He did some stunt where he was suspended in a glass box in the Thames (London, UK) and was rushed off to hospital after the stunt was over and there was this uproar about taxpayers paying for his medical bills when he willingly put his health at risk, it was argued at the time.


----------



## ishtarchick (May 9, 2006)

i wonder when south park will mock this one HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## mspixieears (May 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Gross. Your skin starts to swell, crack and peel after eight hours in the water - he must look like a skinned rabbit by now._

 
Ew!!! Wouldn't the body stop absorbing water at a certain stage, much like a sponge can only hold a certain amount (till you squeeze it out)?

Also, what exactly do you mean Chelly about him not taking 9 minutes? I might've misunderstood, thought he only had 9 minutes to escape, and how is it that he stayed in the bubble for a week, re. breathing-wise?


----------



## IslandGirl77 (May 9, 2006)

He had on some mask for him to breath and he had a catheter for him to urine. Eeeew! That man looks evil to me for some reason.


----------



## GlamDazzled (May 9, 2006)

I think he's SEXXAAAYY. ok! his hands did look gross...but they'll be back to normal soon lol


----------



## lovejam (May 9, 2006)

That man is not a magician. I don't mind that he does what he does (no matter how idiotic and pointless I think it is), but I'm a little annoyed that he calls himself a magician. Starving yourself in a box for 44 days isn't a magic trick, it's just plain stupid.

I'm sorry. I know the man's got fans, but I honestly cannot comprehend why. No offense intended to any of his fans, I just don't see the appeal.


----------



## GlamDazzled (May 9, 2006)

well, He's a magician AND a stunt artist....like houdini, he did the same sort of things.


----------



## user2 (May 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Also, what exactly do you mean Chelly about him not taking 9 minutes? I might've misunderstood, thought he only had 9 minutes to escape, and how is it that he stayed in the bubble for a week, re. breathing-wise?_

 
Well I'm not Chelly but I can help you out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He wanted to set a new World Record for holding the breath under water for 9 minutes.
After 6,5 minutes he had some cramps and two assistants had to go into the water! One to keep his mouth and nose shut, so he doesn't get any water in his lungs and the other one to open the chains on his feet! Then they could get him out and into a hospital!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 9, 2006)

erm does he have a point?

he seems so like pointless lol


----------



## litlaur (May 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 
_erm does he have a point?

he seems so like pointless lol_

 
It seems like he's his own boundaries, see what his body can handle. I think the idea is to surpass physical limitations to achieve spiritual peace. I don't really believe that nearly killing yourself is going to help do much of anything, but that's just me.

Or maybe he just likes trying to break world records? *shrugs*


----------



## m1zz_sh0rty (May 9, 2006)

^ Yeah, he's trying to push the envelope and see how far he can go. I found him more entertaining with his street magic, this stuff is just weird...I have a certain amount of respect for him for doing what he does even though to some he might seem like a complete idiot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## colormust (May 9, 2006)

he just feaks me out : P


----------



## Classic Beauty (May 9, 2006)

Well, I think it's cool.  I mean come on, he held his breath for 7 whole minutes.  Seriously, how long can y'all hold it for?  30 secs?


----------



## ChynaSkye (May 9, 2006)

i think he rocks it out with his street tricks, dudes an alien. lol


----------



## lovejam (May 9, 2006)

Sorry, still not seeing the appeal. But, I respect that other people do like him.


----------



## mspixieears (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Well I'm not Chelly but I can help you out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




He wanted to set a new World Record for holding the breath under water for 9 minutes.
After 6,5 minutes he had some cramps and two assistants had to go into the water! One to keep his mouth and nose shut, so he doesn't get any water in his lungs and the other one to open the chains on his feet! Then they could get him out and into a hospital!_

 
Thanks hon!

I understand he wants to push the boundaries of human physiological capabilities, but giving some of us nightmares is not the way to do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he doesn't freak me out as such but it does make you worry... he must also be uninsurable as a result!

Good old fashioned magic tricks do it for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 making coins disappear, rabbits being pulled out of hats, heh heh.

In Melbourne city, we had a band in a bubble for a month, but it was basically just a spot to live while they worked on their recent album, and everyone could gawk except when doing the nature stuff/showering. That was way more fun to watch.


----------



## Lalli (May 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamDazzled* 
_I think he's SEXXAAAYY. ok! his hands did look gross...but they'll be back to normal soon lol_

 
oo so do i!!! my friend saw him once in london and she got him 2 sign her copy of his book and then he was like here "u go V watch this" so he signs it and hands it back to her, she opened it and there was a £50 note in there. i wish i went


----------

